# Irish Ferries Reduced for 2011.



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

In 2009 we paid 550e for our ferry from Rosslare to Cherbourg return. Last year we paid about 450eu, and a couple of months ago I registered as an online member/customer.
I got an email yesterday offering a 30% discount on ferry prices in 2011 if booked online before 31st December.

I put in my details on the booking form for the approximate dates that we will travel in April 2011 including our cabin requirements and it came up with a total price of 339eu. There was a discount code included in the email. It might be worthwhile registering if you are considering travelling with them next year.

We met a Irish couple in France last year who always book their ferry to France just a few days before they travel, and they said that they always get a great price that way, but I can't remember now if they told us what is was. 
Does anybody else book at the last minute and do you get a good price?
I like to have the ferry booked and paid for well in advance so that I have an exact date to look forward to. 

Ca


----------



## ruffingitsmoothly (May 1, 2005)

Hi I have been trying with Irish Ferries since August to book ferries for March 2011 but despite emails etc I am still unable to book any ferries for Uk/Eire past Jan 2011.

So I tried Stenna and guess what they also will not let you book a ferry for after Jan 2011!

It looks very much like they are operating a cartel on the Uk/Irish ferry routes!!

Why is it I can book the Eurotunnel for August and infact most other ferries Uk/Europe for all of next year, yet the two main Irish operators are both holding back???

Regards Pat


----------



## CaGreg (Mar 28, 2007)

Yesterday was the first day that I was able to access booking facility for April 2011, so maybe they have just put this info online this week. I didn't actually proceed with the booking, but could have if I wanted to. 

The promotional code they gave me was francec10, if that is any help to anybody,

Ca


----------



## petie (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi i've been registered with irish ferries since 2005 ,but i haven't received an email offering 30% discount,perhaps they are trying to attract you as a new customer,However, we usually book just a week or so before we want to travel but it is always a little dearer,so earlier on this week we booked for next may/june and got it for 342 euro including cabins.This included a 20% discount for booking early.


----------

